# برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)



## احمد نصيف (16 مايو 2009)

*هذا البرنامج لحساب الحمل الحرارى لغرف التبريد والتجميد
مقدم من شركة كوبلاند (ايمرسون)

والبرنامج هدية لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

ارجو الدعاء لى ولوالداى ولسائر المسلمين 
تم تغيير الرابط الى رابط جديد باذن الله شغال علطول*
واعتذر لكل من واجهته مشكلة التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w1kmiwkonrz​


----------



## bobstream (16 مايو 2009)




----------



## احمد نصيف (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## egy_silver (16 مايو 2009)

عسى الكوثر مسقاك والفردوس مكانك ورؤية الرحمن مناك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أحمد . ولكن لما كل هذا التعقيد في التحميل . حيث لحد الان لم أستطع من تحميل الملف . الرجاء تبسيط الامور ووضع الملف على أي نوع بسيط كأن يكون ملف pdf , rar وجزاكم الله كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## هانىى (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم احمد ... جزاك الله وبارك الله فيك وفى والديك


----------



## هانى حماية (17 مايو 2009)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا والى الامام


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 مايو 2009)

بعد التحميل يا أخ أحمد وظهور كافة ملفات التشغيل للبرنامج مأن البرنامج لايشتغل . فهلا أعلمتمونا عن طريقة تنصيب البرنامج . وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (17 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا لا اله الا الله * محمد رسول الله


----------



## احمد كزنوفا (17 مايو 2009)

اللة ينور عليك ياباشمهندس :63:


----------



## MELO77 (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم :
البرنامج شغال 100 بال100 و بارك الله فيكم، ولكن للأسف النسخة تتوقف بعد استعمالها بعد عدد معين من المرات.


----------



## احمد نصيف (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل يا اخوانى
وفعلا النسخة تتوقف بعد 300 مرة من الاستخدام وبمنتهى البساطة 
تقوم بعمل update من الشركة مباشرة مجانى او تحذف البرنامج من على جهازك وتقوم بتنصيبة مرة اخرى
وعملية التنصيب عادية جدابيتسطب مع البرنامج اكروبات 5 وبرنامج الجافا وهم مهمين لتشغيل البرنامج
وعلى فكرة انا جربت برامج كثيرة لحسابات الاحمال لكن البرنامج ده اقواها وادقها.
ولمن لم يعمل معه البرنامج يقوم بتحميلة مرة اخرى


----------



## sniper87 (17 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووور با رك الله فيكككككككككككككككك


----------



## النكد (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولو اني لم اقرأه بعد


----------



## الطواب (20 يونيو 2009)

لا يقلق من له أب فكيف بمن له رب


----------



## 000403 (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©​


----------



## حيدر الملاح (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (21 يونيو 2009)

عسى الجنة ملقانا يا اخي والمزيد المزيد من التقدم والرقي


----------



## bsma100 (21 يونيو 2009)

احمد نصيف قال:


> شكرا على مروركم الجميل يا اخوانى
> وفعلا النسخة تتوقف بعد 300 مرة من الاستخدام وبمنتهى البساطة
> تقوم بعمل update من الشركة مباشرة مجانى او تحذف البرنامج من على جهازك وتقوم بتنصيبة مرة اخرى
> وعملية التنصيب عادية جدابيتسطب مع البرنامج اكروبات 5 وبرنامج الجافا وهم مهمين لتشغيل البرنامج
> ...


 شكرا اخي العزيز على البرنامج ولكن وجهتني مشكلة في تشغيل البرنامج لاني لا املك برنامج الجافا هلا افدتنا برابط لتحميل برنامج الجافا الضروري لهذا ابرنامج الرائع ..... وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## senan85 (21 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد نصيف (18 يوليو 2009)

يا اخت bsma100 اعتذر عن تاخيرى فى الرد لانى كنت مشغول جدا الفترة الماضية
بالنسبة لبرنامج الجافا مدمج مع البرنامج وبيتسطب لوحدة مع البرنامج.

وشكرا لمرور الاخوة بالمنتدى


----------



## السمرقندي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## السمرقندي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## ابو خليل طه (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخ احمد على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولكن يبدو ان هذه نسخة ديمو وتحتاج الى Registration


----------



## mofreh (27 نوفمبر 2009)

©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©[/align]


----------



## السياب احمد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدكريم (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وعفا عنك اى شر


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفي والدك ، مشكور


----------



## عليما (27 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## جاد الكريم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مرتضى عبدالرحمن (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور على البرنامج الرائع 
جارى التحميل


----------



## danfoss (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج الأحترافي الرائع وقد قمت بتحميله وتنصيبه بنجاح لكن تبين لي أنه غير مجاني ذلك أنه تظهر دائما في بداية البرنامج رسالة تنبهك ألى تناقص عدد المرات التجريبية. فأرجو أخي أن تزودني برقم السيريال ان كان لديك وشكرا.[]


----------



## آغاميلاد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ أحمد بمثلك ترقى الامة


----------



## علاء الالفى (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم اللة خير اللهم بارك وزد فى كل من ساهم فى هذا الموقع فى بدنة وعلمة وسائر حياتة


----------



## nashmee (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك اله في مجهودكم الطيب


----------



## 1998 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عادل البقمي (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخوكم عادل ابوجازيه وعلاء ابوجازيه على تعاونكم معنا


----------



## محمودقاسم (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هشام دكالي (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## a hoba (22 يونيو 2010)

برنامج جميل وياريت حد يدلنى على اى معلومات عن مخازن التبريد او مصنع ثلج


----------



## اسامه كول (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد حسن أبوالعز (11 يوليو 2010)

:28: جهد مشكور وكل الشكر للقائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع والمنتدى المتميز


----------



## agzezo (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وفى والديك


----------



## hassani-mohamed (18 أغسطس 2010)

انت ان شاء الله دوما مشكور و اثمن عاليا مجهودك العلمي


----------



## محمود33 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكرك شكرا جزيلا والى الامام*​


----------



## هشام فياض (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو فهدودى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو حميد جزاك الله كل خير عندى سؤال غرفه حفظ اللحم فريون 22 الشحنه المناسبه تكون كام بال بى اس اى


----------



## aati badri (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ياهندسة
ولو راجعت آخر مواضيعك تلاقي موضوعين بنفس الاسم
البعض ذهب لزيارتك هناك ولم يجدك
ارجو طلب الادارة حزف احدهما


----------



## aati badri (7 ديسمبر 2010)

0 برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)
0 برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)


----------



## aati badri (7 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131657.html

دا الموضوع التاني يا هندسة


----------



## اسامه المصرى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## الانجينيير (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aymandrb (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

خالص الشكر ياهندسة


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا , مجهود مبارك جعله الله في موازين حسناتك

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ولجميع المسلمين وادخلهم الفردوس الاعلى

تحياتي


----------



## شركة الزهراء (4 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عامر جميل الحربي (3 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييير


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور
جـــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
وربنا يغفرلك ولوالديك ولآباءنا وأمهاتنا ولجميع المسلمين اللهم آمين​


----------



## fangary22 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا _وجدت هذا الرابط يعمل

هل له باسورد او ****
http://www.mediafire.com/?w1kmiwkonrz*​


----------



## وائل الشال (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللةكل خير


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## م طاهر حجاج (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك *


----------



## baraa harith (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## ADHAMM (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين 
ولكن يوجد مشكلة بالبرنامج , حيث يتم تنصيب البرنامج ولكن لايعمل
حتي مع تشغيلة بطريقة التوافق لويندوز 7 
نرجو ممن لدية حل لهذة المشكلة المساعدة في تشغيل البرنامج


----------



## adiloman (9 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## salahzantout (1 يونيو 2012)

بوركت
ونسئل الله أن يشفي والدتك


----------



## mechanic power (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## كامل طارق (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز ولكن البرنامج يعمل لفترة محدودة ..كيف يمكن جعله يعمل بشكل دائم؟


----------



## بسيوني حسن (13 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد اسكيف (20 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## d.yamen (11 يونيو 2014)

شكرا والله يطول عمرك وكل احبابك


----------



## إيهاب2007 (11 يونيو 2014)

أخى الكريم 
مبدئياً أشكرك على هذا البرنامج ، ولكن بعد تحميل البرنامج وتنصيبه لم أستطع العمل عليه فهل يمكن أن تشرح لنا كيفية العمل عليه ، وأكون شاكر فضلك .


----------

